# I am SO FULL-Christmas dinner



## lallieth (Dec 24, 2007)

My oldest invited a friend over and so I decided to have the full xmas dinner tonight..and I stuffed myself..turkey sandwiches & soup for the next week lol


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 24, 2007)

:emoticon-sign:


----------

